# Kindle edition of the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2011)

Today I noticed that a Kindle edition of the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible will be released on August 9. If you prefer to use another e-reader, Zondervan's page has links to other dealers from which it can be obtained. It went out of print within the past few years, so this is even more of a welcome development than it would have been ordinarily.

Even though it's in the NIV, many of us prefer this Reformed study Bible to the NKJV/ESV New Geneva/Reformation Study Bible, as it is a revision and expansion of it. That's despite the ESV version being released 2 years after the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible. Ligonier apparently didn't make any improvements to it before releasing it in the ESV. 

Here's a review of the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible that I just posted: NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible – A Review « One Pilgrim’s Progress


----------



## CPI1943 (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a welcome development indeed. I have loved the SOTR Study bible, but prefer the ESV and NRSV versions of the scripture. The ESV study bible is good, but unfortunately it attempts to satisfy a broader audience and in doing so it supports some interpretations that have zero support in the text. While I do understand why the publishers did that, it does force me to carry around multiple study bibles. ALthough Laridian has the SOTR-SB in their pocket bible software, they do not include the charts that are found in the SOTR-SB. For example the chart about the Kingdom of God in the gospel of Matthew is excellent. And the pocket bible does not run on my Mac. Having a Kindle version will be helpful to me. Now if we could get the notes from there into an ESV or NRSV bible that would be even better!


----------

